# Caught first Muskie of the year.



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Not only was it the first musky of the year, but it was also the smallest one I have ever caught weighing in at a whopping 1.5 lbs. Still good to see one on the end of my line.

Any skie is a good skie.

So far one trip one musky. If I can keep these odds going I'll be in hog heaven.

Remember, don't forget to release those skies. YAHOOOOO! :wink:


----------

